# Birmingham Selfridges MAC counter tel num?



## sel00187 (Aug 10, 2006)

does anyone have the telephone number for the MAC counter in the selfridges store please?


----------



## mango88 (Aug 10, 2006)

0121 600 6826 - found it on the MAC UK site


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 10, 2006)

me too lol! thanks for looking anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 appreciate it


----------

